# Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt



## Niza (17. Februar 2013)

*Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Jeder kennt das Problem:
Der PC hängt sich einfach weg und nichts mehr geht.
Oder ein BlueScreen und der Rechner ist abgestürzt.

Britische Wissenschaftler entwickeln einen Computer , der nicht abstürzen kann.

Der Rechner unterscheidet sich grundlegend von den derzeit verwendeten Computern.
Auch die Datenpakete werden anders bearbeitet.

Laut dem Wissenschaftlern werden solche PC Systeme aber erst in ferner Zukunft für Heimanwender zur Verfügung stehen.

Quellen:
Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer, der niemals abstürzt - Forschung - PC - PC-WELT
Computer: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer, der niemals abstürzt

Meine Meinung :
Das ist doch zu schön um war zu sein.

Ein Computer der Niemals abstürzt ist jedermanns Traum (meiner auch).

Besonders bei Leuten die Windows verwenden.

Antworten und Anregungen sind Willkommen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## godfather22 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

PC, der niemals abstürzt?! Ha, die haben mich noch nicht erlebt 
Ich krieg den down 

B2T: Wenn sowas gehen würde wär das toll aber ich glaub nicht wirklich dran, da es bei mir sowieso meist das uralte Stromnetz ist, das für Ausfälle sorgt.


----------



## Timsu (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das einfach nur eine Art Failover Cluster mit geteiltem RAM ist?
@Vorposter: USV konnte helfen.


----------



## fatDOX8 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Gibts das nicht schon in der Form von "IBM mainframe", die Teile laufen auch ausfallsicher oder sind zumindest das "Ausfallsicherste" was es gibt.
Die mainframes werden ja von ganzen Banken und Versicherungen verwendet.


----------



## nay (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Ich bin Heimanwender. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mein PC das letzte Mal abgestürzt ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



nay schrieb:


> Ich bin Heimanwender. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mein PC das letzte Mal abgestürzt ist.


 Dann hast du auch noch nie Übertaktet, Defekte Hardware gehabt, bzw Treiber installiert gehabt die Fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Vor defekter Hardware wird auch dieser Computer nicht geschützt sein und OC wird man in dem Einsatzbereich nicht betreiben.


----------



## Niza (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



nay schrieb:


> Ich bin Heimanwender. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mein PC das letzte Mal abgestürzt ist.


 
Ich bin auch Heimanwender und hatte meinen Letzten Absturz leider gestern.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## nay (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5003549 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du auch noch nie Übertaktet, Defekte Hardware gehabt, bzw Treiber installiert gehabt die Fehlerhaft ist.


 
Ja, ich hab nicht übertaktet und die richtigen Treiber installiert. Defekte Hardware fällt unter den Punkt "ich kann mich nicht erinnern"


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

Mein pc stuerzt nie ab.


----------



## Velloc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Bei mir war es glaube ich das letzte mal beim übertakten von meinen alten 960t
Wobei man dann Selber Schuld ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Vor defekten Treibern kann man nie sicher sein, zb der Treiber hat mein System das letzte mal abstürzten lassen : Geforce-Treiber 310.90 mit Problemen: Cold Boot Bug
Beim Übertakten sind Abstürze ja quasi vorprogrammiert, wenn man zu weit geht, oder es noch nicht ganz stabil eingestellt hat.
Aber das Windows von sich aus abgestürzt ist, also Windows selbst einen Fehler hatte, ist mir auch schon viele Jahre nicht mehr passiert, letzte mal war glaube ich zu XP bzw zu anfang der Vista Zeiten mal.


----------



## Laudian (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Mein letzter, nicht selbst verschuldeter, Windoofs Absturz ist auch schon soweit zurück, dass ich mich nicht daran erinnern kann.
Klar, beim Overclocken stürzt er regelmäßig ab, aber das ist ja auch irgendwie Sinn der Sache beim "an die Grenzen treiben".

Generall habe ich seit Windows 7 keine Probleme mehr mit der Stabilität des Betriebssystems, bei Vista und XP sah das noch völlig anders aus.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Gerade gestern habe ich wieder mit einem Treiber gekämpft, und verloren.
Der Catalyst 13-1 erzeugt immer wieder einen BSOD. Danach konnte ich keinen Treiber mehr installieren und der alte war einfach weg.
Erst über den Gerätemanager konnte ich das System wieder retten, indem ich alles per Hand gelöscht habe.
Jetzt ist der 11-12 drauf und alles funktioniert wieder. Und der ist so alt, dass selbst der DVI-HDMI-Bug fehlt.

Das wäre wirklich ein Traum, ein PC der niemals abstürzt.


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (18. Februar 2013)

Seit Windows 7 kann ich mich an keinen einzigen Absturz erinnern. 
Okay... Letzte Woche hat sich meine uralte Kingston SSD verabschiedet, der PC ist einfach immer hängengeblieben :-/ 
Aber Klar... Hardware kann IMMER mal kaputtgehen! Auch bei einem Rechner der "niemals" abstürzt (was zugegeben eine sehr mutige Behauptung ist)


----------



## WarPilot (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

So wie manche hier schon beschrieben haben ist Windows 7 echt absturtzsicher. Wenn es wirklich mal zu einem BSOD o.ä. kommt liegt es meist an dem letzten installierten Programm o.ä.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



Timsu schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das einfach nur eine Art Failover Cluster mit geteiltem RAM ist?



Ja, sieht so aus. Zitat "Sollte eines der Systeme abstürzen, stehen mehrere Kopien der Instruktionen an anderer Stelle bereit." Wenn also ein System abstürzen kann, können das im worst case nacheinander/gleichzeitig auch alle anderen. Und dann wars das mit dem "ausfallsicheren" Computer


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Ist nicht schwer ein Computer ohne Windows XP zu betreiben.  Umso langweiliger ist es im Endeffekt. Ein Computer ohne Abstürze....BORING


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



> Sollte eines der Systeme abstürzen, stehen mehrere Kopien der Instruktionen an anderer Stelle bereit. Für Heimanwender werde das neue Rechner-System nach Angaben der Forscher jedoch erst in ferner Zukunft zur Verfügung stehen.


 
Das System kann weiterhin abstürzen, die weiteren Instruktionen werden einfach von einem weiteren System übernommen.
Quasi Rechnen in der Cloud oder RAID für RAM / Instruktionen


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



godfather22 schrieb:


> PC, der niemals abstürzt?! Ha, die haben mich noch nicht erlebt
> Ich krieg den down


Wollte gerade sagen, hört sich wie eine Herausforderung an. 

MFG


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



nay schrieb:


> Ich bin Heimanwender. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mein PC das letzte Mal abgestürzt ist.



Guter Tip wenn mal wieder einen Bluescreen sehen willst,einen FX 8320 auf diese Settings einstellen und booten @1,55V @ 24x200  

Absturzsicherheit an sich ist ja nichts schlechtes,nur ich denke grade an die Leute die mit IT ihr Geld verdienen,die Gewinnmargen von denen werden dann wohl ins bodenlose fallen.


----------



## ViP94 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Mein PC stürzt zumindest ohne mein direktes Einwirken nie ab, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Niza (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wollte gerade sagen, hört sich wie eine Herausforderung an.
> 
> MFG


 
Jap genau.

Ich bin Sicher das jetzt schon Wetten laufen ob der Abstürzen wird oder nicht.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Timsu (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das System kann weiterhin abstürzen, die weiteren Instruktionen werden einfach von einem weiteren System übernommen.
> Quasi Rechnen in der Cloud oder RAID für RAM / Instruktionen


 Ist ja nichts wirklich neues, Failover Cluster kann man ja schon mit Heartbeat oder Vsphere bauen.
RAIM (Redundant Array of Memory) bzw. Memory Mirroring gibt es ja auch schon.


----------



## ImNEW (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Also nutzt er Linux?


----------



## Lexx (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



Niza schrieb:


> Ein Computer der Niemals abstürzt ist jedermanns Traum (meiner auch).
> Besonders bei Leuten die Windows verwenden


 
Was soll diese Koffer-Polemik.. ?

Ausser meinem eigenen Zutun (zu viel/wenig Takt/Spannung oder sonstigen Fehljustagen)
ist mir seit 98SE kein Windows mehr "abgestürzt".


----------



## Niza (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



Lexx schrieb:


> Was soll diese Koffer-Polemik.. ?
> 
> Ausser meinem eigenen Zutun (zu viel/wenig Takt/Spannung oder sonstigen Fehljustagen)
> ist mir seit 98SE kein Windows mehr "abgestürzt".



Dir nicht, aber mir.

Steht den irgendwo das nur Windows 7 gemeint ist

Außerdem war nicht nur Windows 98 SE sondern auch XP oder andere Betriebssysteme von Abstürzen betroffen.

Allerdings muss ich dir auch in einer Sache recht geben mit Windows 7 und neueren Betriebssystemen ist die Anzahl die Abstürze deutlich gesunken.
Sehr selten eben nurnoch.

Meist ist es aber auf eigene Fehler bzw Software und Treiberfehler zurückzuführen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Nach knapp 5 Jahren ein Absturz ( eher Hardwarefehler ), egal ob XP, Vista oder Win 7. Ich kenne dagegen Leute die schaffen so etwas spätestens alle 3 - 4 Monate. Da weiss der Rechner da kommt ein Honk und schaltet vorsorglich ab


----------



## Timsu (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Solange man kein RAID, ECC RAM, redundante Netzteile und eine USV nutzt, seid ihr gar nicht Zielgruppe dieser Technik.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Ein Freund von mir hat sein System so vollgemüllt, dass es nur eine Frage von 2-3Stunden ist, bis es abstürzt. Ich glaube der hat Nvidia- und AMD-Treiber gleichzeitig drauf


----------



## PhilSe (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Also ich finde die Meldung im Video darunter interessanter..."Forscher nutzen Supercomputer um Eiscreme zu verbessern"


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der hat Nvidia- und AMD-Treiber gleichzeitig drauf


Man weiß ja nie. 

MfG


----------



## xzak (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

leider Stürz ich meist vor mein Pc ab...


----------



## Nixtreme (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Hach waren das noch Zeiten damals mit Windows Millenium Edition. Jeder Bottvorgang ein vor Anspannung kaum zu überbietender Moment. Teilweise schon beim hochfahren, direkt nach dem POST der erste Bluescreen. Da konnte man noch Wetten gegen Kumpels abschließen ob das Ding einen Restart ohne BS schafft oder nicht! 

Ihr Kinder heute seid doch alle total verwöhnt


----------



## Lachdanan86 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Challenge Accepted!

Aber im Ernst, warum werden Windows-User besonders damit zu tun haben? Linux und das Fallobst bekommt man genauso gut zum Absturz.
Mein letzter Absturz war übrigens vor 2 Wochen. Neue Grafikkarte wurde schon defekt geliefert. Hat gleich meinen Onboard-Sound mit in den Tod gerissen.


----------



## Placebo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Meldung im Video darunter interessanter..."Forscher nutzen Supercomputer um Eiscreme zu verbessern"


Da gab es aber schon eine News, soweit ich mich erinnere 

@Topic:
Bei mir ist es Firefox (neuere Versionen), das lässt meinen PC alle paar Tage komplett einfrieren, wenn ich es nutze. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Aber da Problem kann man ja umgehen, indem man einfach wechselt...


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Hach waren das noch Zeiten damals mit Windows Millenium Edition. Jeder Bottvorgang ein vor Anspannung kaum zu überbietender Moment. Teilweise schon beim hochfahren, direkt nach dem POST der erste Bluescreen. Da konnte man noch Wetten gegen Kumpels abschließen ob das Ding einen Restart ohne BS schafft oder nicht!
> 
> Ihr Kinder heute seid doch alle total verwöhnt


 
Du Kind.


----------



## norse (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

pc der niemals abstürzt? das ich nicht lache....


----------



## moboKiller (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Tja, sagen kann man vieles aber wirklich unmöglich kann man es nicht machen man bedenke einfach die Komplexität von den heutigen Betriebssystemen. ASUS hat auch schon das CrashFree BIOS entwickelt hmm CrashFree sieht anders aus...
Aber die Einschätzung von Timsu war auch schon in die richtige Richtung, aber selbst sowas hat bei nem richtigen Absturz fast keine Chance, weil irgendwann kanns über die reinen Ressourcen nicht kompensieren und eine richtige DDoS Attacke a la Tear-drop oder Ping of Death losgeht wirds auh da eng aber man wird ja in ferner Zukunft  Hacker sehn die sicherlich auch da durchsteigen denn wie es wau Holland so schön sagt:"ein Hacker ist jemand der versucht mit einer Kaffeemaschine Toast zuzubereiten selbst wenn er einen voll funktionsfähigen Toaster besitzt." Und bitte keine Flames, dass ich über Hacker rede lest den Wikipedia Artikel zu Hacker und da meine ich wiederum die Grundbedeutung von Hacker nicht die böse Form die Konten plündern oder geheime Daten klauen.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



> Ein Freund von mir hat sein System so vollgemüllt, dass es nur eine Frage von 2-3Stunden ist, bis es abstürzt. Ich glaube der hat Nvidia- und AMD-Treiber gleichzeitig drauf



hab ich auch läuft prima lol


----------



## alex2210 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Naja das ist ja eigentlich kein PC der nicht abstürzen kann sondern nur einer, der damit ziemlich geschickt will ichs mal nennen umgeht ....dezentral eben^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Meine Möhre schmiert fast jeden Tag ab.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Seit dem ich den neuen Intel 3570K in kombination mit neuen Z 77 Chipsatz hab sind abstürze höchst selten geworden was bei mir abstürzt häufig ist der adobe flashplayer aber seit dem ich adblock drauf hab bei firefox ist auch des nimmer vorgekommen


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Also ich hab ein stinknormales Laptop unter Win7, das ist noch nie einfach so abgestürtzt.
Das letzte mal das Abstürzen ein Thema war, war bei Win98, millenium, usw. und dovor aber seit XP ist doch alles im Lot, bei Win 7 schon tausend mal. Der Pc meiner Eltern läuft seit 3 Monaten ohne Unterbrechung (ausser Standby) davor wurde er für ein Update neu gestartet.
Wenn ich aus meinem PC die Grafikkarte ausbaue, ist doch klar das der nix mehr anzeigt:  , da iss doch klar, das der PC nix mehr anzeigen kann, zumal dann die Verbindung zum Monitor fehlt, da hilft der tollste Super PC nichts.
Das wenn ichs mit den Taktraten übertreib, der PC abstürzt ist auch klar, da es bis jetzt kein PC schafft physikalische Gesetzte auszuhebeln.

Und ganz ehrlich hab ich nicht einmal das Bedürfnis nach solch einem PC.

Aber ein neues Konzept mit dieser "anderen Bearbeitung der Datepakete" finde ich einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung/Zukunft, gerade was Recheneffizienz angeht.


----------



## Gary94 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



moboKiller schrieb:


> ein Hacker ist jemand der versucht mit einer Kaffeemaschine Toast zuzubereiten selbst wenn er einen voll funktionsfähigen Toaster besitzt." Und bitte keine Flames, dass ich über Hacker rede lest den Wikipedia Artikel zu Hacker und da meine ich wiederum die Grundbedeutung von Hacker nicht die böse Form die Konten plündern oder geheime Daten klauen.


 
Ein Hacker ist erstmal nur ein Experte.


----------



## Festplatte (18. Februar 2013)

Wie da einer schon gesagt hat: "Wenn das für Privatanwender eh erst in ferner Zukunft zur Verfügung steht, kümmert sich schon R2D2 um PC-Abstürze!"


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Dieser PC wird niemals abstürzen.
Die Titanic kann nicht sinken.
Der Mensch wird nie ins all Fliegen.
Das römische Reiche wird ewig stehen.
...

na wer merkts? xD
da kommt der alte Pessimist in mir durch >.<


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein stinknormales Laptop unter Win7, das ist noch nie einfach so abgestürtzt.
> Das letzte mal das Abstürzen ein Thema war, war bei Win98, millenium, usw. und dovor aber seit XP ist doch alles im Lot, bei Win 7 schon tausend mal. Der Pc meiner Eltern läuft seit 3 Monaten ohne Unterbrechung (ausser Standby) davor wurde er für ein Update neu gestartet.
> Wenn ich aus meinem PC die Grafikkarte ausbaue, ist doch klar das der nix mehr anzeigt:  , da iss doch klar, das der PC nix mehr anzeigen kann, zumal dann die Verbindung zum Monitor fehlt, da hilft der tollste Super PC nichts.
> Das wenn ichs mit den Taktraten übertreib, der PC abstürzt ist auch klar, da es bis jetzt kein PC schafft physikalische Gesetzte auszuhebeln.
> ...




Das ist alles klar was du hier sagtst. Es geht aber bei dieser Entwicklung nicht darum, die CPU auszubauen und das System läuft trotzdem - logisch läuft dann die CPU  nicht z.B.
Die wollen einfach ein so ausfallsicheres System wie möglich entwickeln. Und in erster Linie wird es nicht darum gehen, den Gaming-PC von abstürzen zu bewahren, weil man doch eben gerade eine so gute K/D im Spiel hatte, sondern wichtige Systeme "absturzfrei" zu halten. Stell dir mal vor es wird irgendetwas komplexes errechnet, dass mehrere Jahre dauert und in der letzten  Woche stürzt die Serverfarm komplett ab? Es gibt noch xxxx- sehr wichtige Systeme die so unterbruchsfrei wie möglich arbeiten müssen. 
Ob dieses System effizienter sein wird, das habe ich leider nicht gelesen, aber auf alle Fälle wird es die Ausfallsicherheit nochmals steigern.


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

mhh ?  also ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern  wann mein rechner mal abkackte ... ich weiss ja nicht was die leute immer anstellen das die immer nur probleme haben


----------



## Niza (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> mhh ?  also ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern  wann mein rechner mal abkackte ... ich weiss ja nicht was die leute immer anstellen das die immer nur probleme haben


 
Defekte Hardware , Billignetzteil, Clean Programme a la TuneUp,  übertackten , Fehlerhafte Treiber , Fehlerhafte Software usw usw usw.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



DodgeVipeR_TC schrieb:


> Dieser PC wird niemals abstürzen.
> Die Titanic kann nicht sinken.
> Der Mensch wird nie ins all Fliegen.
> Das römische Reiche wird ewig stehen.


 Das.. ähm tausendjährige Reich.. ?
Die Überlegenheit des Kommunismus/Kapitalismus?
Die Toleranz der Demokratie?
Der Mensch, die Krönung der Schöpfung?



> Der Pc meiner Eltern läuft seit 3 Monaten ohne Unterbrechung (ausser Standby) davor wurde er für ein Update neu gestartet.


Riecht nach.. Brandgefahr.. bzw. nach offenem Scheunentor..


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Schön wär's... Wird aber garantiert nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Schön wär's... Wird aber garantiert nicht funktionieren.


 Nein, die Sollbruchstelle liegt in der Natur.. der Sache..


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Haben diese... Pausen... einen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## Euda (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5003549 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du auch noch nie Übertaktet, Defekte Hardware gehabt, bzw Treiber installiert gehabt die Fehlerhaft ist.


 
Habe ebenfalls meinen Haupt-PC seit mindestens einem Jahr nicht mehr ohne Grund abstürzen sehen (einmal mit Schrott-RAM-800er ansatzweise versucht, zu übertakten damals :> ; defekte HW hatte ich bis jetzt nie, zumindest nicht, während sie in Betrieb war und mit den Treibern hatte ich praktisch Glück - obwohl jetzt wo ich überlege  Windows 8 Pro ist mir mal abgegurkt in der Weihnachtszeit, da die Installation eines Schrott-WLAN-Stick-Treibers nur im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu Windows 7 (der nicht aktiviert war) fehlerfrei durchzuführen war. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich:
Für Branchen definitiv interessant, aber dem halbwegs modernen Heimanwender ist das piepschnurz. SSD, neustart und et lüppt.


----------



## Petathebest (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Einen PC zu bauen, der nicht abstürzt ist ja eine Sache. Aber ein Betriebssytem, dass niemals abstürzt ist schon eine andere Sache.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*



Petathebest schrieb:


> Einen PC zu bauen, der nicht abstürzt ist ja eine Sache. Aber ein Betriebssytem, dass niemals abstürzt ist schon eine andere Sache.


 
Naja Unix-Server laufen ja oftmals 10 Jahre am Stück ohne "absturz".


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Mein PC stürzt auch nie ab, zumindest in den letzten 5 Jahren nie. Und wenn? Neustarten, dauert etwa 1-2 Minuten und?
Wenn der Strom ausfällt bringt ein "Fehlerloser" PC auch nicht viel. 

Sehe da jetzt für Privatuser keine grosse Vorteile.... evtl. für Sicherheitssysteme. Aber da haben sich mit Assembler programmierte uChips doch auch shcon lange bewährt


----------



## BikeRider (19. März 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

PC, der niemals abstürzt?!
Dann ist be stimmt kein Windoof drauf  [Achtung Ironie]


----------



## instagib (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wissenschaftler entwickeln Computer der Niemals abstürzt*

Das ein derzeitiger Rechner mit Windows 7 und aktueller "funktionsfähiger, fehlerfreier!" Hardware abstürzt ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------

